# new 28" outlaw2



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Soooo, i seen on highlifters catolog that they are coming out with a 28" version of the ol2s. Said they would have the 28-9.5-14 and 28-11-14. Anyone else hear anything about em? Im still on the debate whether to wait and get those or with the 29.5s.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i would love to get those. any word on how soon they are coming out. and any expected weights reveled yet?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not that i know of. Iver heard the beginning of summer, no clue on the weight


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

hmmm. This should be interesting


----------

